# Found an interesting blog post on Susan Sontag's book 'Regarding the Pain of Others'



## The_Traveler (May 25, 2014)

John Petro | "Regarding the Pain of Others" by Susan Sontag


----------



## photoguy99 (May 25, 2014)

You cannot consider yourself educated on the subject of photography without having read Sontag. That said, she was wrong about stuff, and she died just before digital upended everything she thought.


----------



## hamlet (May 25, 2014)

The question i ask myself when people are confronted with images of war is that: how are those maimed and dead people on the photos people if we've decided beforehand that they are not people? Even in everyday life we dehumanize our opponents all the time when we feel like we've been wronged. When you've cut off your empathy, then all seeing horrible pictures will do is put a smile on your face and give you the feeling that justice has been served. Showing pictures of people living their everyday life, having fun, or just a family gathering brings us closer to relating to others. When you can show that we are all pretty much alike, then the dehumanization will be much harder to maintain and people will be able to live more peaceful side-by-side.


----------



## Didereaux (Jul 22, 2014)

photoguy99 said:


> You cannot consider yourself educated on the subject of photography without having read Sontag. That said, she was wrong about stuff, and she died just before digital upended everything she thought.




She died in 2004.  I believe digital had 'upended' before that.


----------

